# AKC Registration - Importing a female in whelp



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

A friend imported a female who had already been bred in Europe, and is now trying to get the litter registered with AKC. Has anyone done this recently?

They have the various paperwork the Special Litter Registration Application requires, ie copy of the official 3 generation pedigree, stud certificate, form verifying the breeding, etc. that the AKC website says they need, and have filled out all the various paperwork and sent it in to AKC.

But now a rep at AKC is telling them the stud dog has to be AKC registered before they will register the litter. Which makes absolutely no sense, the stud dog lives in Europe, has never been to the US, will never be in the US, so why would he need to be registered with AKC??

Is this a new requirement, or is the person she's talking to at AKC just clueless about the process?


----------



## Carole Goetzelmann (Jun 7, 2007)

Nevermind. 

I know people who import semen from Europe for IV. Would the same rules apply?


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm also looking for an answer to this question. I have an imported male from Belgium and am curious about the process. I believe a start to it is, if the sire is FCI registered. If so, I think that may be half the battle. I believe AKC accepts FCI registry. If the FCI has the male's DNA on file perhaps they can just fax/verify it to the litter owner who can then fax/verify it with the AKC. Or something to that effect. Anyway, if anyone has info please share.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

That doesn't make sense, I had no problem & a close friend does it all the time recently about four times. They do want you to repeat the DNA for the male mentioned also. More money of course! They don't have access to database I think. The dog has to be under recognized umbrella FCI etc. I'd call again & ask for higher up. Airfare just went up about 40% first of April so bringing any dog across is getting very expensive w/euro too.


----------



## Danielle Kannan (Oct 7, 2010)

I would recommend speaking to another rep. I just spoke to one back in the fall and the only requirement was DNA, stud dog cert, and three generation ped. As long as the bitch is AKC and if an import she has her dna prior to litter registration. 
Danielle


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I told them I thought the rep they were talking to didn't have a clue what they were talking about, but figured I'd ask if anyone had done this recently to verify.

The rep actually told her if they weren't going to AKC register the stud dog, who lives in Europe, then they just need to go register the litter in Europe where the breeding happened. Except the litter wasn't born there, it was born here, and the FCI isn't going to want to register the litter there either.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My older GSD is out of a Eurosport bitch that was bred over there and born here. The folks at Eurosport (Tanya and Joseph) were great in helping the new owner of the bitch go through all the paperwork.


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

We went to Germany last year to breed Gana, and the things you have listed above was all we required. The breeding itself was registered with the SV. The sire has been registered by the AKC with a UR number, I wasn't the first person in the US to breed to him so I guess he was already in their system.


----------

